

Turbulent luminance in impassioned van Gogh paintings - acqq
http://arxiv.org/abs/physics/0606246

======
diiq
This is a really cool idea!

I wish that they had spent a little more time examining non-turbulent images;
really, once the analysis software is written, I'd expect to see all of van
Gogh's work piped through it, and a handful of other paintings, both
impressionist and not, all graded on turbulence.

I'd like to see an actual numerical comparison to the gaussians, rather than
letting us guess at "yeah, that one looks pretty close".

One non-turbulent image for comparison (classified as non-turbulent "as it can
be seen") is not really enough.

And there's no link to the code! When are researchers going to understand that
they haven't exposed their process to review until they've given reviewers
access to the code?

